# Golfers?



## Kokogyi (Jun 1, 2009)

Are there any expat golf groups in Chiang Mai?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Should be easy enough to find, not my thing, but I knew a guy that went regularly... there's an Expat Club in Chiang Mai, with a monthly newpaper. They will have members that play golf...


----------



## Kokogyi (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks Frogblogger


----------

